# Poljot Aviator



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I have a Fortis style Poljot Aviator (which I've shown before) but I'm not sure if I've shown this one before. It's one of the first watches I bought off the internet (in August 2000), I like it a lot but don't wear it much - not sure why :huh (I've probably got too many watches







)

Diameter is 42mm including the crown, the crystal is domed and lug width is 18mm. Movement is the usual Poljot 3133.

Anyway here's the picture - enjoy


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Thats nice, I like that one, similar to the more recent one's but different.(dose this make sense) As I have said before the Aviator is my favourite out of the Poljot chrono' range, a classic.

Like the picture as well with the reflection.

MIKE..


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice Paul but is that a fingernail on the minute hand







?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

"Nice Paul but is that a fingernail on the minute hand"

Not sure what it is but it's not a fingernail - it's probably my bald head reflecting the light too much


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Very nice. I like it better than my own Aviator which is the newer version. Very nice photos also


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

That's a great looking watch you have there, good pic too! Have to keep my eyes peeled for one myself......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paulus,

That looks very workman like and unfussy. Not too blousy and in yer face.


----------

